# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Cloudy HGH with pics

## CrazyHorse89

I have 10 bottles of hgh that look like powder, not the usual waffle I see with the blue tops, I am now in a 5 1/2 month run of HGH 5/2 runnning no less that 6iu day, I ran out of my Omnitrope, and got these. But when i go over 10iu day I get real bad sides, including numb hands, tingling etc..... Just caust they didn't look right after i mixed them (Swirling them, not Shaking) looked cloudy, my source says its normal, happens. HMMMMMMMMMMM

Im not so sure after taking 20iu day i got NO sided from it whatsoever, I wanted to see if this stuff is real or not, or sat in sun too long.

Ideals thougts, bring em please, incuded are some pics, im no to happy about this.

Peace

----------


## Gear

I know everyone reacts differently, but 20IU is a hell of a dose, so if you took that much p/day and experienced no effects what so ever then clearly your gear is no good, sorry.

-Gear

----------


## petethemanc

I would agree with gear, you should definitely have some sides from 20iu ed. And i wouldnt be using it if its cloudy. Did you do the HCG test?

----------


## FireGuy

That stuff looks terrible!

----------


## CrazyHorse89

I knew it

----------


## one8nine

> I would agree with gear, you should definitely have some sides from 20iu ed. And i wouldnt be using it if its cloudy. *Did you do the HCG test?*




whats that

----------


## CrazyHorse89

my gh was bogus

----------


## rory1981

Mate did you keep your stuff cool? if when mixed ur hgh is not kept cool it creates bactiria and goes cloudy then is no good, Keep it in a fridge dude ;-)
P.S... 20 iu's a day you will either explode or do some damage.... 4iu's a day is more than sufficent

----------


## DCannon

This thread is almost 3 years old. I doubt the op still checks it.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

The HGH should look like a white puck, reside in vacuum, and be perfectly clear when reconstituted. If it's cloudy, I've had some look like that too, that means that the filtration and lipidization process was not perfect. They rushed this batch. As long as it's sterile it isn't bad for you. It just isn't are pure.

----------

